# Chicken tikka masala (dopiaza)



## jonnyjonny_uk (Feb 26, 2012)

Chicken Tikka Masala (Dopiaza) - Courtesy of Titlisbusykitchen
Titlis Busy Kitchen - Recipe done to my style and taste.

I love Chicken tikka masala but also love dopiaza so decided to incorporate them both by making a masala but adding onions twice, to the base sauce and then to the main dish.

Base curry sauce

2 finely chopped onions
1 tin 750g 480g drained chopped tomatoes with juice
2tbsp garlic paste
2tbsp ginger paste
2 tbsp paprika
2tsp cumin powder
2tsp coriander powder
2tsp curry powder
1tsp turmeric
1tsp salt
1 cup of water
Oil
1tbsp tomatoe paste

Chicken tikka masala (Dopiaza)

1 roughly chopped onion
1 chilli split and chopped lenghtways
1/2 chilli diced thinly
2tbsp finely chopped coriander
Base curry sauce(amount as desired but at least 2 cups)
1 cup of single cream
1tsp salt
oil
2 small chicken breast fillets cubed
2tsp tomatoe paste
2 small tomatoes peeled and seeded and chopped

To prepare the curry gravy, fry the spices in oil or ghee if you can find for 30 seconds.

Add the onion, garlic and ginger and stir-fry for 10 minutes until the onions start to brown.

Add the tomatoes, salt and water, bring to the boil and simmer part covered for 30 minutes.

Remove the lid and simmer for another 15 minutes. 

Remove from the heat and allow to cool slightly. Process the sauce in a blender so it is a smoothy velevty consistency, this is your base curry sauce done.

To make the chicken tikka masala (dopiaza) Heat the oil in a pan and add the onions and fry till softend and clear. 

Add the chicken and cook for around ten minutes until all pieces are white. 

Add 2 teaspoons of tomatoe paste and continue cooking for another 5 to 10 minutes stirring occasionally. 

Add the sauce and the chopped peeled and seeded tomatoes, sliced chillis and cook on a low heat for 30 minutes, the longer you cook the better the taste but make sure it is on a low heat and just gently simmering.

Before you serve stir in the chopped chillis and cook for a further 5 mins and then stir in the cream. 

Serve on a bed of rice and scatter finely chopped coriander on top for decoration.

If you want this dish hotter then at the very end stir in more finely chopped chillis or when you add the spice mix to the curry base sauce add your favorite blend of chilli powder.

I hope you enjoy


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 26, 2012)

*Indian Tika Masala, A Feast for the Senses*

Jonny.

Truly lovely recipe ... shall definitely prepare this recipe for our next get together ... 

Perhaps for the Oscars ! 

I prepare a Coconut Lobster dish  with ginger and coriander occasionally and a Pepper Chicken with Mango Relish  and cardamom pods ...  

Thanks so much for the post,
Have a nice Sunday.
Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Feb 26, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Jonny.
> 
> Truly lovely recipe ... shall definitely prepare this recipe for our next get together ...
> 
> Perhaps for the Oscars !



Thanks very much Margi It's certainly a dish fit for the Oscars! I was going to keep some for tomorrow but it is going fast



Margi Cintrano said:


> I prepare a Coconut Lobster dish  with ginger and coriander occasionally and a Pepper Chicken with Mango Relish  and cardamom pods ...



I really love the sound of the coconut lobster dish and although have never cooked lobster you can get some lovely lobsters here so would be nice to see a recipe if you have one and I will cook it and let you know the verdict



Margi Cintrano said:


> Thanks so much for the post,
> Have a nice Sunday.
> Margi. Cintrano.



Your more than welcome and I hope you have a nice relaxing Sunday too


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 26, 2012)

*Lobster is not difficult to cook*

Jonny, 

I shall post it for you ...

It shall take a little while ... as I look it up ... I usually prepare during the Christmas holidays when it is Lobster season in Spain and Italia.

I shall put it under Ethnic.

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Feb 26, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Jonny,
> 
> I shall post it for you ...
> 
> ...



Your a star Margi Please don't go to much trouble, you already have plenty of great recipes I need to try

Thanks


----------

